# TRANSPORT NEEDED North Carolina to Florida!!!!



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Can anyone help me get a sweet Labrador-able girl from Greenville, NC to Jacksonville area, Florida where I can pick her up? Hers is an amazing story. She is really in need!!! A high school girl saved her and I am going to foster her
> 
> I can pick up in Jacksonville...
> 
> Anyone? She is sweet as sugar...


Are you becoming a labbie lovah?!? She looks like a sweetie - good luck!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Seems like it 

I think a little angel named Sable decided it was time.

Sable:


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow! Sable is beautiful! I'm the biggest sucker for Labs. I just adore them. I think it's the doofy look on their faces and that infamous stubborn labbie determination.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

You just can't get enough can you sister!!! LOL Don't fall in love with her!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Fostering and rescuing is my thing!  It's why I was born.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful and looks like she has longer hair than a lab. What is the story on this pup? If anyone can drive her down to SC/GA border on 95 at the rest stop I can pick her up and drive her back to Jax and hand her over to her foster possible final mommy. LOL Unless I steal her myself. She is beautiful.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

if someone can arrange a transport from north carolina to san diego, i'll foster her


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

hehehe we just need Eastern NC to the SC/GA border!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i'm sure someone will be able to do it


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I read her story somewhere! I know she needs help, but with the recent parvo scare are you hesitant? I'm being a Mom again.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

What is her story?


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

What days is the transport scheduled for?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

A young lady took her in and got her fixed (she was preggo) and so forth. She needs a place to go though! The girl is a real sweetheart, in high school. I am talking to her right now. I agreed to foster the dog


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I just need Greenvile, NC (NOT SC!) to Florence!! 200 miles...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We are hoping this Sunday!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Fostering and rescuing is my thing!  It's why I was born.


You ARE an angel, Jenna! :smooch:

Good luck with arranging transport--PA is a bit out of the way, I'm afraid, for us to help......

SJ


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

AtticusJordie said:


> You ARE an angel, Jenna! :smooch:
> 
> Good luck with arranging transport--PA is a bit out of the way, I'm afraid, for us to help......
> 
> SJ


Oh it's not THAT far


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So who is going to volunteer to bring her to the SC/GA border to me? Come on guys, lets get this girl to Jenna.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> So who is going to volunteer to bring her to the SC/GA border to me? Come on guys, lets get this girl to Jenna.


I'm bringing her to you, but someone's gotta get her to me in Florence, SC.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh, whoops. I'm bringing her to St. George. Can you come up there?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Is that where we met before?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah, that's it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

*****BUMP*** for everyone to see


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Still working on G'ville NC to Florence... let me see if someone from the other boards contacted me over night.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Nope, nothing... who else is in Eastern NC?


----------



## Nala's Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry I won't be able to do it - am going to Europe on Tuesday and have so much to do at work that I am working all weekend (deadlines of grants/papers/etc). I can only think of fostermom and a new member that introduced herself a couple of days ago in NC.


----------



## Nala's Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

If your friend can wait a couple of weeks I will gladly do it when I get back on March 1st or 2nd.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I just PMed fostermom


----------



## Nala's Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

Jenna, I think the new NC member is Meggie'sMom. PM her!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

fostermom can't do it either... posting to Dogster... waiting for petfinder to approve my account so I can go there and beg!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I've got somewhere to go for a few hours but fingers crossed... Carol if anything comes up feel free to call my cell phone and let me know


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Why do you guys always have to be so far to the east!  Greenville, NC is like 4 hours from me!

Good luck! Wish I could help! Where is this dogs starting point, or did I miss that?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

nevermind, I see. Greenville, NC!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Jenna, she is beautiful and she looks very young. You could try the lab forum, they do lots of rescue. 

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/index.php? If posting this is not allowed, please feel free to remove it.

Well, I just went over there and see that you got there ahead of me...LOL. Good luck, I hope you get some help!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Here is a video of her that was posted on the lab forum:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G27vH2VubIk She seems to be exceptionally calm. Too bad she isn't coming north, she looks as if she would be able to hold her own with my crew.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Can either of you do this next weekend? I have someone who can do the G'ville leg but only next weekend


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Just PM'ed you...I can't


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OK well I am writing everyone I know to try to find someone for tomorrow to do the NC to Florence run... fingers crossed.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Hopefully someone on the NC Horse News board will see my plea and answer. I linked this thread on the forum as my alter ego over there (PocoD) They are good people and a lot of them feel strongly about rescues and want to help. Come on eastern NC -- I know you're out there!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Meggies Mom!!

Does anyone belong to the Yahoo Transport Vol. Group!
If they do pls post the Greenville to Florence need there, too.
A girl just answd. that can do Florence going South.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Ok...

What about NEXT SATURDAY... one week from today...

Greenville NC to Florence, SC - [email protected] (Lab Board name SEB8677)
Florence, SC to St George - Amy from Lab board [email protected]
St George, SC to Jacksonville area - *Missing*
Jacksonville to home - ACC


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

BAD news, Carol can't do it next Saturday..........


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i thought Marjory was doing the leg to St. George??


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She and Carol both cannot do it next weekend, and we cannot find anyone to do the NC to Florence leg for tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So far*

So far nobody can and time is running out for tomorrow.
One of the people cannot do next Saturday and we still have nobody from Greenville NC to Florence SC for next wk. either.

It's not looking good.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I want to come to Florida!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

wish i could help guys


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We do have Steph for Gville to Florence next Saturday, and Amy for Florence to ???


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I JUST MAYBE found someone to take Carol's leg for next week!!!

So STEPH would do Gville to Florence, Amy would do Florence to ??? and this new person would pick up to Amy and take her to their house in Daytona, where I would pick her up! I am waiting for confirmation.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I sure hope this works out for that sweet girl.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

YAY!!!

DONE, I think!

Steph is getting her in Greenville and taking her to Florence. Amy is taking her there to Savannah, and I am picking her up in Savannah!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah!!!!! hope it works out


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yeh!*

Yeh!

I couldn't be happier. Now Jenna and I can go take a nap!

I am emotionally exhausted.

God Bless those wonderful Girls, Steph and Amy, from the Lab Forum!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Well Done Ladies  well done!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Jenna, hopes this all works out. Let me know if you need to have a connection that I might be able to find. Kathi


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Good, I am glad this worked out! It's too bad I can't do it because I'd have liked to meet her!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I feel really bad that I couldnt help you next Saturday. I feel really bad and wanted to meet her. Sorry Jenna. I feel like I let you down. Hope it all goes smooth for you.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Me too!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Aww Carol, no you didn't. I will be driving to Savannah. It's not that far.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad that it worked out!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We make a holiday of the trip to Savannah if my roomie has the money for a hotel. Cool!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So excited..*

I am SO VERY excited for Jenna and Onyx, or Delight, or Destiny, whatever Jenna chooses to name her!!

I would say you are BOTH VERY lucky girls and this was Destiny!!!

Thank God Raquel posted about her, you saw Onyx, and ran with it!!
I expect to hear all about Onyx on Sunday, after you, your Roomie and Onyx have recuperated from the long drive!!

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Just talked to Keith on the phone! Nice guy! Can't wait to meet Onyx!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Onyx*

Onyx will be home with her mom, Soon!!

So Happy!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got this msg. from Jenna at 11:26 AM*

got her at 1 AM  Drove home... got home at 6 AM... was so tired... thought I might die lol... just woke up! She is great. She slept the way home in a crate. We got here... I walked her. Came in. Fed and watered all four dogs. She slept all night in her crate. They're all still crated and sleeping. I just wanted to let you all know I'm alive. I'm off now to walk, feed, etc...  I'm gonna groom her and stuff! THANKS!

Jenna


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Jenna, glad to hear you made it home and everyone is well. Make sure you let us know how everyone is doing in the next couple of days. You have started a GRF transport league. Congrats.:wavey:


----------

